# Sally T 11\26



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

went out last night on the rock fishing run with little luck. a lot of small rocks pulled in my 3 people the rest of the people on the boat caught nothing. i did however win with the biggest fish. a small 21 incher. some were caught in the 25-27 but the couple that caught them was not in the pool. so it payed for my trip


dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

good deal baddog..glad ya won..makes me feel better that someone was as stupid as me not to get into the pool lol


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*tough going*

It was a tough bite yesterday, and the fish were small. Glad you managed some pullage, and way to go on winning the pool. You have to play to win! Thanx for the report..........Fish On
 
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

*Stupid?*

Frankly, I'm not there to gamble, except on the 'chance' that I might get skunked.

I've been SPANKING the rockfish with Pete all season, and I'm now even more convinced of the rule, that 10% of the fishermen out there are catching 90% of the fish.

Keep your blood money,

Doad.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

doad..were part of the couple that caught the 25-27 inch and didnt get into the pool?


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Yes sir, I was...*smiles*...I nailed eight that night, my wife caught four; the saturday before that SHE got six to my measley one. 

We've been having a great time fishing on the Sally T this season, because the price is right and Pete will always try to get his customers over the fish. Plus he's a very, VERY fair vendor, to say the least.

About my post earlier: I didn't mean to be rude or mean, but I don't really feel that its 'stupid', to follow a person's conscience. I don't mean to force my views on anyone here either; but I don't see the need to post a comment like someone's is a fool, or STUPID for choosing NOT to make a wager on whose fish is the biggest. I'd rather take my chances trying to find the perfect lure placement, and then sense that fish hitting my artificial and then watching him try to run with my hook in his mouth while I play him to shore or the boat, and share my very happifying experience with those around me, either by giving the boat more fish, or telling everyone all about it.

Tight lines,

Doad.


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

well sorry to offend ya doad..didnt mean too...i was mainly pointing out my "stupidity"..instead of anyone esles...and said it in a joking manner......i too dont gamble and never get into pools or anything like that cuz i'm never lucky enough to win and usually just waste my money when i do gamble...a couple of weeks ago i had the biggest fish on the sally-t and didnt get in pool...so that is what the joke was about...baddog was there that night.

are you the big guy that usually sits in the back of boat with your wife?...yea the sally-t is a good headboat and great for the price ..cant be beat actually.


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

doad i bow out to u as the better fisherman on the boat that night. u out fished me hands down. i was not sure why u didn't get into the pool. i have been on the sally T 3-4 times this year with mixed results but i have always seen u and ur wife pulling them up. i don't look at it as gambling because whats 5 bucks and u'll kick urself as kajun did if u land the big one and watch some guy walk away with the cash and a smaller fish. as u did to that night. well good luck to u in the future and i think it is very nice of u to give ur extra fish to the boat.

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

*Well*

...as you might have noticed, I didn't say everyone has to share my view on what it is when you 'bet' on who's gonna get the biggest fish, yada yada yada.

Went last night and nailed six more; the boat was back at the dock before eight o'clock. Birds everywhere! I got one about 28', but since I don't compare my fish for money, it may not have been big enough...

...tight lines,

Doad.


----------



## baddogg3521 (Aug 26, 2003)

nice job well when u are pulling in fish like that the boat ride pays for itself so i guess there is no point in betting. but i do it figuring i am going to lose and it builds the pot for the lucky SOB that lands the big one so i figure why not

dan lee

fish til it hurts


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Well...a 'minority' of persons care about how their Creator might feel, as opposed to winnings, or 'losings'...one really doesn't miss out on a single thing by NOT contributing to the pool; the mates get their tips, the skip his fee, and I save my funds so I can fish again and not worry about envy, strife, competition, or overly concerned about 'riches'.

Again-its not for everybody. But is sure isn't necessarily stupid or worth kickin' oneself over. There are a lot of promises to look forward to, not to mention having a good conscience and having self-esteem in the process.

Doad.


----------

